# What are the chances this comes earlier on verizon/banned from the US?



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

Ok so there has been two big things that just keep on rubbing me the wrong way lately. First of all for Verizon it says that the phone "ships by july 9th" but all of the other phones on the other carriers come out on the 21st of this month. So my first question is what are the chances that this will arrive the same time as the other carriers? Also im getting really paranoid with the entire apple lawsuit thing probably like most people. So what are the chances of this getting banned/delayed because of apple?


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

i don't think the 21st - 9th thing is because of apple.
i was on the phone with verizon and they said the phones were on back order.
they were getting more preorders than the factories are giving out.


----------



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

PhantomGamers said:


> i don't think the 21st - 9th thing is because of apple.
> i was on the phone with verizon and they said the phones were on back order.
> they were getting more preorders than the factories are giving out.


oh no no no i know that lol it was a 2 part question
1. What are the chances of the verizon phones coming earlier then the 9th
2. What are the chances of apple successfully putting a ban on this phone

lol sorry if i was not clear my bad


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

1. Well the 9th seems to be a worst case scenario, I would imagine it's a first come first serve thing where if you were one of the first to preorder it you'll get it first, and if you're the last you'll get it the 9th.

2. I'm not sure... I can only hope Sammie delays them until I get mine, then they can ban whatever they want haha


----------



## sfobrien (Aug 3, 2011)

The way it was explained to me was they already have a certain number for pre order and a certain number that will go to the stores. Once the pre order number is reached it stops or the date is rescheduled. Once the stores sell out their allotment then they go to back order.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

I wonder how many people pre-ordered them at the same time I did ha tho.I was done with my pre-order about 7:04 the first day S3 was available to order.This phone is in high demand from what I been reading .


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

davidnc said:


> I wonder how many people pre-ordered them at the same time I did ha tho.I was done with my pre-order about 7:04 the first day S3 was available to order.This phone is in high demand from what I been reading .


Not only is the phone in high demand (well outside what the carriers expected) the blue version had production quality issues. That lead to a slowdown as Samsung fixed the issue. Verizon is delaying the phone (and all others) until after the 28th when their new plans go live and they can force those with unlimited to either pay full retail or go on to tiers. While this phone will not have it's release delayed due to Apple's patent trolling it will be delayed due to Verizon's decisions


----------



## TeeX (Jun 6, 2011)

oddball said:


> Not only is the phone in high demand (well outside what the carriers expected) the blue version had production quality issues. That lead to a slowdown as Samsung fixed the issue. Verizon is delaying the phone (and all others) until after the 28th when their new plans go live and they can force those with unlimited to either pay full retail or go on to tiers. While this phone will not have it's release delayed due to Apple's patent trolling it will be delayed due to Verizon's decisions


"forcing" us into buying full retail will actually screw them. They don't make hardly anything on the hardware/phone sale, their revenue comes from the contracts. So I, for one, am planning on buying all my phones (if possible) full retail to absolutely screw them, and in the process, keep my unlimited data that I have now


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

TeeX said:


> "forcing" us into buying full retail will actually screw them. They don't make hardly anything on the hardware/phone sale, their revenue comes from the contracts. So I, for one, am planning on buying all my phones (if possible) full retail to absolutely screw them, and in the process, keep my unlimited data that I have now


No it won't screw them at all. As long as we continue to pay them for their service which was already fairly pricey to begin with they are making money. Whether they make a bunch extra on phone purchases or not they are not losing money on service. In fact paying full retail and not getting a contract SAVES them money as they aren't subsidizing your price even though they charge that money over the life of the contract so they never lose


----------



## Bigmike (Aug 1, 2011)

The ninth seems likely, it's consistent with what uscc is projecting as well. And if I'm not mistaken, (not sure about sprint) i believe those are the only two true lte cdma carriers. So it could have something to do with that...

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

I am betting I see it on the 10th.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

bigmook said:


> I am betting I see it on the 10th.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


All I care about is that I have it before the 11th for my bday.


----------



## Curley (Aug 7, 2011)

Date was changed quickly from the 7th to the 9th now it says the 10th. I am thinking this has something to do with the overwhelming demand for this phone and unlimited data.


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

oddball said:


> Not only is the phone in high demand (well outside what the carriers expected) the blue version had production quality issues. That lead to a slowdown as Samsung fixed the issue. Verizon is delaying the phone (and all others) until after the 28th when their new plans go live and they can force those with unlimited to either pay full retail or go on to tiers. While this phone will not have it's release delayed due to Apple's patent trolling it will be delayed due to Verizon's decisions


thats only true for those who wait and buy it after the 28th. the preorder process for the GSIII is different than any other device. you actually pay or provide payment method and agree to the terms of a new two year contract at the time of the preorder. I have an email confirmation of my order that includes a line by line detail of what features I agreed to extend for another two years.

the only way they can change that is to completely nullify the contract, which means they will lose me as a customer. i am a solid $150/mo customer for many years. if they want to lose that fine by me now that ATT has solid 4G here, big deal.....not that I mean anything to them, but from what I read a "healthy percentage" of customers are still on grandfathered unlimited data. What business wants to lose a healthy percentage of their clientelle?

As far as release date, a VZW rep told me that orders placed after the 11th would most likely ship after 7-9, like in a second batch.....that orders made between 6-6 and 6-10 would be shipped on 7-9 still.


----------



## djd338 (Feb 3, 2012)

neyenlives said:


> thats only true for those who wait and buy it after the 28th. the preorder process for the GSIII is different than any other device. you actually pay or provide payment method and agree to the terms of a new two year contract at the time of the preorder. I have an email confirmation of my order that includes a line by line detail of what features I agreed to extend for another two years.
> 
> the only way they can change that is to completely nullify the contract, which means they will lose me as a customer. i am a solid $150/mo customer for many years. if they want to lose that fine by me now that ATT has solid 4G here, big deal.....not that I mean anything to them, but from what I read a "healthy percentage" of customers are still on grandfathered unlimited data. What business wants to lose a healthy percentage of their clientelle?
> 
> As far as release date, a VZW rep told me that orders placed after the 11th would most likely ship after 7-9, like in a second batch.....that orders made between 6-6 and 6-10 would be shipped on 7-9 still.


Good post and thanks. It cleared some questions up for me. I had an upgrade that was waiting. I read your post and ordered mine. I read all the fine print and all was as you say. I signed the new 2 yr. contract which only extended my current unlimited plan.

I was holding off until the next Nexus, but Verizon forced my hand. I won't buy an anally locked bootloader! I don't think anyone will be disappointed with the S3. Plenty of development going on and unlock process looks to be almost as simple as the Galaxy Nexus from what I gathered.


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks like low chance of it coming early according to droid life, will be 9, 10, and 11 depending on order date


----------



## rotarydial (Jul 25, 2011)

00negative said:


> Looks like low chance of it coming early according to droid life, will be 9, 10, and 11 depending on order date


Ducks they made me cancel entire order and reorder just to remove accessories. Bastards. Lost 2 days.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

rotarydial said:


> Ducks they made me cancel entire order and reorder just to remove accessories. Bastards. Lost 2 days.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


yeah i lost 2 days too


----------



## imneveral0ne (Jun 18, 2011)

why did you guys have to cancel your orders? were they out of those accessories?


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

imneveral0ne said:


> why did you guys have to cancel your orders? were they out of those accessories?


i didnt cancel my order, i placed an order over the phone and the guy didn't put it in, i called back the next week to confirm and they said there was no order, so i placed it online.
completely different scenario than the other dude but i wound up losing 2 days.


----------



## rotarydial (Jul 25, 2011)

imneveral0ne said:


> why did you guys have to cancel your orders? were they out of those accessories?


I chose not to get the accessories and was told they couldn't cancel individual items.


----------

